

JQuery Regular Expressions Review - sant0sk1
http://jmrware.com/articles/2010/jqueryregex/jQueryRegexes.html

======
jeresig
This was originally posted to the jQuery forum:
[http://forum.jquery.com/topic/jquery-regular-expression-
revi...](http://forum.jquery.com/topic/jquery-regular-expression-review)

The changes have already been made:
[http://github.com/jquery/jquery/commit/9dc6e0c572b9c809a3a4c...](http://github.com/jquery/jquery/commit/9dc6e0c572b9c809a3a4c123071d96d48a01dd1c)

~~~
Malic
Things move FAST on the Internet! :) (Go figure!)

------
Robin_Message
Shouldn't the last one (offset.js:210-rscript), by the same logic given for
core.js:023-quickExpr (although you do say there it is negligible), be

    
    
      /^(?:body$|html$)/i
    

instead of

    
    
      /^(?:body|html)$/i

------
mthoms
If the goal is speed, I'm not sure I'd use the case-insensitive modifier for
tag names. However, this does make jQuery more compatible with (older/poorly
written/auto generated) HTML which is probably an overall benefit for most use
cases.

